# Ash end of a shark!



## johnmoss

Quite happy with this one.


----------



## Batista30

Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## Max_Power

Batista30 said:


> Isn't it gorgeous?


I know. I'm racked with jealousy as I wish I could be enjoying a nice smoke right now. I just stepped outside for a moment and it was gorgeous. Such a great time for a cigar and I'm stuck inside.


----------



## Batista30

Max_Power said:


> I know. I'm racked with jealousy as I wish I could be enjoying a nice smoke right now. I just stepped outside for a moment and it was gorgeous. Such a great time for a cigar and I'm stuck inside.


I'm debating whether or not to sit on my deck right now and light one up. Or go to the gym.


----------



## Rock31

Deck, cigar, sexercise!

Screw the gym, it's like 62 degrees out!

I think I will have a Shark this weekend as well


----------



## Max_Power

Rock31 said:


> Deck, cigar, sexercise!
> 
> Screw the gym, it's like 62 degrees out!


Debate settled.


----------



## johnmoss

So glad I converted part of my garage into a man cave/smoking room. Also so glad I picked this shark as my first stick of the day!


----------



## RGRTim

Rock31 said:


> Deck, cigar, sexercise!
> 
> Screw the gym, it's like 62 degrees out!
> 
> I think I will have a Shark this weekend as well


 nice weather :smoke::biggrin1: gym:nono:


----------



## Batista30

I think I'm choosing the gym.


----------



## Kampaigner

Batista30 said:


> I'm debating whether or not to sit on my deck right now and light one up. Or go to the gym.


Well you could go to the gym, work out and feel good...

OR...

You could sit on your deck, light a stogie up while pondering the intricacies of life and these: EDIT: Wondering if the picture showed up lol...


----------



## baderjkbr

Nice ash and great cigar.


----------



## blama215

Very awesome!


----------



## Null

That's a great pic. Looks awesome!


----------



## jmd

That looks awesome and delicious! What exactly is it?


----------



## cadet

johnmoss said:


> Quite happy with this one.


So, what does having a long ash mean? Is the cigar better?


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

Nice Ash end!


----------



## ten08

jmd said:


> That looks awesome and delicious! What exactly is it?


A. Fuente Anejo No.77 aka "The Shark"


----------



## psinsyd

Now what kind of gym doesn't allow cigars in it? :faint2:


----------

